# Paramedic killed in mva



## uselessmedic (Jun 22, 2008)

A very near and dear friend was killed in a mva after getting off work. He was headed home and lost control of his vehicle and slamed drivers side into a tree. I've lost a friend and we have lost one of us.


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2008)

UselessMedic:
I'm sorry for your loss.

Is there a news article you can post so we can know what happened? Is this being treated as a Line Of Duty Death?
How long was the shift he was coming off of?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry for not only your loss but his family's as well


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry for  you loss.  You, his family, friends, and co-workers will all be in my thoughts.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2008)

My sympathies go out to his family and your agency.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 22, 2008)

My sympathies to you and his family and friends.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to you Use, and to the family and friends that have lost so much......... -_-


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 23, 2008)

My most heart felt condolences to you Use and your colleagues as well as to the family & friends of the departed.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 23, 2008)

As others described my prayers & condolences to all his family & EMS family. I too ask if a consideration of sleep deprivation been considered? This is beginning to be evident as EMS is becoming more and more busier.. something *we* all need to be concerned and be aware of. 

R/r 911


----------



## Hastings (Jun 23, 2008)

A personal reminder for me, whether exhaustion was the cause or not, as I often find myself falling asleep on my way home from work. I've learned to eat a candy bar before leaving after my shift ends, but even then, I find that I need to pull over and walk around a bit sometime during the trip. Too many times have I opened my eyes just in time to prevent my car from flying off the freeway at 75 mph. If I don't find a way to manage my post-shift exhaustion better, I'll end up being in the back of the ambulance...in a very different position.

But, I have been managing it better. Too many close calls. Staying in a hotel, sleeping after shift in the rig, etc.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hastings said:


> A personal reminder for me, whether exhaustion was the cause or not, as I often find myself falling asleep on my way home from work. I've learned to eat a candy bar before leaving after my shift ends, but even then, I find that I need to pull over and walk around a bit sometime during the trip. Too many times have I opened my eyes just in time to prevent my car from flying off the freeway at 75 mph. If I don't find a way to manage my post-shift exhaustion better, I'll end up being in the back of the ambulance...in a very different position.
> 
> But, I have been managing it better. Too many close calls. Staying in a hotel, sleeping after shift in the rig, etc.



Take up Smoking and let the cigarette burn=D


----------



## dadotwins (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm with you uselessmedic. Was parteners with this guy before he became a medic. Heck of a great guy. Enjoyed working with him. He was such a big personality that he touched all that was around him. My tears will be shed for his family who needed him most of all. There will be an ache in my heart for a lost friend.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss of a friend and a medic to community.  May his legend live on.

Ops.


----------



## uselessmedic (Jun 25, 2008)

The story can be viewed at www.wymtnews.com there is a video also


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry about everyones loss.


----------



## PeteBlair (Jun 26, 2008)

I too and sorry for the loss of one of us and am concerned that fatigue may have contributed to the situation.  Did it?


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 27, 2008)

I am sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## Jon (Jun 29, 2008)

Useless:

I was sent this article by someone in my family? Is this your friend?:

http://www.thetimestribune.com/local/local_story_176081805.html


It would seem we share a nickname as well... my one partner has taken to calling me Shrek.

Jon


----------

